# Talon Racer's Love life



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

On Macnutt's sage advice, this new thread has been started. 

To help you all get up to speed: 
I don't really remember how it all got started. TR said something in some thread about a girl that he was dating, and the lack of uhmm.. progress. Macnutt countered with something reagarding the intelligence of women - 2 steps ahead at all times, and I pulled up a chair to watch. 

Then we started again Here for a couple of pages, and then over 
here. 

Now we're up to speed.. mostly. If anyone cares to dig up the original stuff and put the link, knock yourself out. 

Cheers
Bo


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

LOL!

I'm at work, taking a quick break, thought I'd check out my favorite board..

And nearly spit my sandwich all over my desk as I tried to choke back the laughter.

You all SOOOOO funnyyyyyy!!!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Nawww...just bored. And some of us are old, as well. Perfect audience for a soap opera.

So what's the deep dish, eh?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

*siiigh*... hold the laughter back.. There's a new girl now as well..

Deer, meet car. Yes, I know...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Oh....this just gets better and better!
















Keep us posted, will you?

Photos and video might add to the experience, as well.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Is this a THIRD girl or the 18 mile girl. 

You know TR.. perhaps we should have something we can refer to them as, otherwise we will be left to our devices... and well that just might not work out too well. 

What do all these young ladies want from you? 

old? Speak for yourself... 

sigh.. ya old works, got nothing left in me for those antics, but sure enjoy watching them !


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

She's the 18 mile girl.

We've stayed up well past 3am the last 3 nights, talking. Makes getting up at 6 to be at work by 8:30 a little challenging... but it's worth it.

And, when I'm tired by noon, I smile, remembering why I'm so tired.

So, apparently this is the soap opera I thought I missed while I was in my 6 1/2 year relationship. Good times!


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Ahhh... gotta love the middle of the night converstaions. 

reality will set in soon, or you'll feel the impact of those headlights you're stuck in.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Too late for him to duck outa the way at this point, Bo. He's going to end up being a hood ornament for some lovely young lass. Probably sooner, rather than later.

Ahhh...to be young again.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

He already IS a hood ornament for her. He just doesn't know it yet. He'll feel the impact soon enough
 








No way do I want to be young again. I had to learn some tough lessons. It's done, don't wanna do it again thanks.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

So true. I just hope she is gentle, and there are no broken bones.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Gentle? Remember the Bitch/idiot thing?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

No wonder I'm single. I bruise easily.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Single? Whatever happened to your Ph.D girlfriend?


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Bruise easily? 

are we gonna have a "love tales of woe" thread now?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey now, waitasec, why am I in the headlights with this girl too?!

Last night she told me she was scared to tell me how she felt about me, because she was worried to screw up whatever is between us. 

And yes, that was the 4th night in a row we talked until at least 3am.. no rest for the wicked!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

_
And medicine, law, business, engineering, these are noble pursuits and necessary to sustain life. 
But poetry, beauty, romance, love, these are what we stay alive for.
_
John Keating (played by Robin Williams)
*Dead Poets Society*


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Speaking of getting wicked, please think carefully before things go to far. Remember, you don't have to do anything that makes you feel uncomfortable. Once you go so far there is no turning back. Your reputation could be ruined (or maybe built..).

Don't let her force you into anything too early. A little bit of indifference goes a long way.

Lemme see, what else did Ma say ...

Oh yes: be careful; kissing is nice but it could lead to things you are not ready for.

hang on; Ma was talking to my sister. Forget all that. Go for it  

Seriously though, this is kind of neat, following a cool romance. Enjoy every last tiny moment.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm a fragile and delicate flower cast out upon a cruel world filled with broken glass and arsenic tipped razor blades. ( _SIGH_ )  

(Are you buyin it? This is some of my best stuff, Bo.)


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

LOLOLOL!!!

Thanks MacNutt... oh, that was good. Think I'll stick with pushups and crunches by the hundreds, thanks.

In all seriousness, what an amazing feeling, to go from feeling totally unwanted and unappreciated in a lengthy relationship 9 months ago, to feeling wanted, and maybe even worthy, by someone I think is so... to over-use the word, amazing.

[ November 05, 2004, 03:08 AM: Message edited by: talonracer ]


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Love is wonderful! Enjoy the moment.  

She must be really something! You are in the second best time of your life, right now.   

The very best part, comes right after this. It lasts for several years, as well. You'll remember it all the rest of your life. And refer back to it for the next forty years or so. Constantly.  

Trust me on this.

Savor every single moment.


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

i have to chime in, partly because of insomnia..

this is a cool thread. that "deer in headlights" thing was sooo me. 

i don't have any sage words to impart yet, but when i have something, i'll let 'er rip.









in the meantime, i'm just gonna listen for now..


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Why are you in the headlights with this girl too? 
Because you have lost sight of everything around you [albeit temporarily] and are mesmerized by the bright light that is this girl. 

Pelao: Your comments are beautiful. In fact, this is how girls are raised. It is why we become aloof, and it is what makes us bitches. 

Oh, Mr Macnutt, how can I ease your suffering? Perhaps feed you peeled grapes and fan your weary .... I'm buyin it.. hook line and sinker. A sunburnt peenie? OMG, too funny. 
TR, Macnutt can enlighten you on some other don'ts I'm sure. Just check out themugshots thread. I'm pretty sure that falls in the 'don't' category.









I'm glad you have found someone that makes you feel worthy again, but in all seriousnes that is your responsibility, not that of someone else. Cliche perhaps, but worth stating regardless. 

Keep us posted... OH ! one more thing, pushups and crunches by the hundreds can lead to sore muscles that might end up too painful to use. While a nice body is important, a functional one is even more important. 









Cheers
Bo


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Pelao, you cracked me up. That was good.

I feel rather melodramatic posting, but tis good therapy as well.

The latest news.. one of my clients is holding a party with a live band in my old home town. I'm invited, VIP... so I asked the 18 mile girl if she'd come with. She's booked time off work, and it's a date. A week and a half away, and I'm as nervous as a school girl. Oh well.. gives me time to hit the pushups a little harder - gotta look good, hey?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Just a word of advice about "looking good" here, Talonracer:

If, a few days before you take off for your big date, you are looking at your fishbelly white bod in the mirror and decide that you need a bit of colour to highlight your physique...

Do NOT whip down to the fake and bake for an "all over" tan. You will be sorely tempted to stay in the oven for a bit longer than is recommended...and you will then risk toasting some parts of you that were never meant to be exposed to bright sunlight.

IF you get a sunburn on that puppy...and they burn very easily...you might just find that any festivities you may have in mind for the evening will be too painful to describe.  

Sunburnt flesh doesn't like to stretch. It's like pouring burning gasoline all over your hooha. Hurts worse than hot lava in your armpit.

I know this. I've been there. Don't do it.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Geezuz (hic) Keerist!! Listen carefully.....Can you hear that? That's the sound of a superchargered big block 55' straight axel Chevy (notice the driver) roaring up right (hic) behind you and by the time you blink those saucer like 'doe' eyes of yours she's gonna paste you ass all over the pavement and blow pieces of what left of your heart into the next county!  

Here's a little tip..... 'real' girls (hic) don't stay up all night 'talking' about 'deep' and 'meaningful' things, because if she can still talk at 3 am? Well....you know.  

Any girl that says she's 'scared' to 'tell you how she feels' is (hic) yankin' your chain. And if something like that scares her, well she's just a bottle of neurotic goo waiting to be uncorked..







Better wear a rain coat it's gonna (hic) get messy.  

How the f#@k did I get cat food in my hair?


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

All kidding aside there Mr. Racer... we're Bitches 'cause you're morons.  Really, nothing personal, you can't help it, you're just coded that way.

Oh, and while we're clearing up some things you'd better believe size matters.  Any girl that says different is full of crap, or seriously in need of a night out with 'Clive'.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm sensing some issues Gretchen.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

Ahhhhhhh issues where would we be without them









I've got lots  

Need to file them under the hypothetical "woe is me" thread


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Oh, give him a complex, whydontcha?  

Scar the lad for life, Gretchen. Yikes!


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

> The very best part, comes right after this. It lasts for several years, as well.


Something like a rash eh?







Is that why Mom was always scratchin'?  Geez Dad...  

A complex? He's sitting in his car until 3am talking to this chick, if I sat in a car for three f#@kin hours I'd have to be to drunk to walk.  

Tip #76. Three hour conversations in cars aren't deep and meaningful attempts to find your soul scooter, they're 'recon'! We want to know how much of this sh#t you can take before launching our asses out on to the sidewalk!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Your'e taking all the magic out of it, Gretchen. Ruining the 'feminine mystyque', as it were.  

Next you know, we'll all find out that boobs don't look quite so perky when the underwired pushup bra finally comes off. 









If that ever turns out to be the truth...then I'm switchin over to sheep, full time.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

I keep tellin ya to leave the sheep outta this. 

I knew Gretchen would side with me on the bitches/idiots thing.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

"feminine mystyque" 

Ah yes, the great allure... It's all enticing and breathless game play the feminine mystyque isn't it? That is until it walks into your lawyers office at two in the afternoon demanding half of all your sh#t! Oh but wait! Where's the mystery now? What happened to the seduction and the feminine mystyque? Oh it went out the same window you did after I came home early and caught your stupid ass in bed f$#kin' my sister!  And she's a lesbian so what does that say about you ya little prick?!









Oh, uh.....ya hang on there Talonracer, no uhhhh love is good yeah that's right never mind me. Just ignore that other bit...K?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Good thing he's out strafing the local hotties this evening, gretchen. Otherwise he might be one disillusioned Mitsu pilot right now. 









No use dousing him with a cold shower of reality at this point. It will come soon enough, all on it's own.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Amazing what a shower will do for ones constitution and overall outlook on things in general.









After carefully re-reading my posts from yesterday I'm affraid there isn't a bloody thing I'd retract I'm afraid. _ Men are morons, we is bitches!_ 

Get used to it TR for as long as you are drawn to our 'yummy gooey center'  you're doomed!














No matter what you think or how much you try and get the upper hand in any situation that involves 'women' it'll only appear that you have even a remote clue as to what is going on.  

As long as you continue to marvel at the wonderfulness and mighty majesty of that ridiculous affliction that leads you around like a pig searching for truffles you are doomed dear boy, doomed!
















I treat my issues as my weapons of mass destruction. Piss me off and I push the button!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Ah Gretchen, so loving, so caring, so hammered.

Miss 18 Mile and I... unfortunately we live about 8 hours apart. She lives near my old home town where I just moved from a few months ago (to the big cowtown, yeehaw). And so, talking on the phone (or the ohmygoodnesspainful webcam) is all we have for now, at least, for another week, until I go back for a visit, and she comes to see me.

Who knows? Can a relationship survive starting from such a distance? We got along really, really well when we were together in person, but didn't really get close until the last week or two. I'm excited to see her again, and at the same time, as nervous as heck. I've done the long distance relationship thing before, and it was really hard - but there's something between the two of us, neither one wants to let something as silly as distance be the reason to keep us apart.

*siiigh*, nothing's ever simple. Gretchen, hammer away...


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Well not really knowing anything about either of you I can only go by what you're posting here but the fact that you say you're 'nervous' speaks volumes. 

You're screwed little boy blue.







Even the dumbest girl can smell when 'leetle boys' are nervous or scared and if she's a 'real' girl? Your ass is toast, she's gonna pull you through the wringer and hang you out to dry, but in a nice way!   Oh, and that other feeling you're experiencing is your heart being ripped out of your chest, but as long as she has a pretty smile you won't mind 'cause it's luuuuuuuv. Right?  

Maybe you could direct her to the forum and 'we' could have a little chat...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

TalonRacer...

Despite the fact that I have never personally found eternal bliss with one woman for all eternity, it doesn't mean that this high ideal is not out there waiting to be found. Perhaps by you.  

I do know of one or two couples in my long experience who are still totally smitten with each other. Even after the space of many many years. 

It is a wonderful thing to behold. And something to be envied, by those of us who haven't yet managed to find our perfect mate for life. (or who never will).

Keep the faith laddie. Follow your heart (while being ever-cautious and watchful for fakery).

Love is wonderful. It's better than any drug. It's what makes the world go round.

(and I am an incureable romantic. But that's another story).







 

I hope it works out well for you TR. I really do.

Because when it does...it's pure magic. Like nothing else you could ever imagine on this fair earth.  

Trust me on this.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

8 Hours away? That just might be the recipe for success right there! 

I too have never found bliss with one human. Bliss in the bedroom? for sure. Both in the bedroom and in real life? not a chance. You boys just don't get it. You really don't get it. 

The distance might just end up being your glue. See each other once a week/month enjoy each other's company, chat a bit on the phone/inet and just get on with your lives. 

Love is a VERY powerfuly, HIGHLY addictive drug - enjoy the buzz - the impact will come soon enough. 

Likely things will go south, that's not a 'bitch/idiot' thing, that just a 'guy coming out of a 6 1/2 year relationship with not uch ego left hookin up with a hottie he never thought he could have' reboundie thing. Well, maybe it IS the 'bitch/idiot' thing after all. 

Sigh. 

Meanwhile... what/who did you do [did I just write that?] this weekend?


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

I think Gretchen (hic) needs a hug...


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Miss Bo...

I've been single now for 8 months. To say that after the breakup I had no ego left would have been an understatement. However, since then there's been enough interest/ outright offers to make me think that maybe there is something to your friendly neighborhood talonracer. That, and I'm just becoming more comfortable with myself again - I don't need external validation to make me feel good about myself. I've been feeling this way for the last couple of months, which makes it really cool that she'd come into my life now, when I don't need anyone to make me feel better. I know that sounds like an oxymoron, but hopefully you know what I mean.

MacNutt, thanks very much for your encouragement. It is a very exciting time and some very powerful feelings. Perhaps it's my own romanticism that made me view her as so far out of my league, because now she's here, emotionally for now at least, with me.

I've always romanticized and idealized whoever it is I'm seriously attracted to. Tis far better, in my opinion, to be chasing the beautiful princess than the common bar wench. I know, I know, that eventually reality kicks in and you see eachother in the morning without makeup and carefully groomed hair, but what if you wake up with that person, look over and they're still the princess in your eyes?

It's a dream, but I'm holding on to it.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Oh, I know what you mean TR. My main point was/is that the distance might be EXACTLY what you need, and it just might be the secret to a good relationship. 

Reality hits real hard sometimes.. especially when you are caught in the headlights such as you are.









An 8 months really ain't that long after 6.5 years, especially if you were as hurt as you say. 

Hey Gretchen ! What's the bet he didn't see that dumping coming? "ooo pretty lights, `tipping head in curious stare', WHAM !!!

















Sorry Dude, I just had to. 

Macnutt, whatever shall I do with all these peeled grapes?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Talon Racer
do what you gotta' do
nothing ventured, nothing gained sort of thing
almost all relationships don't turn out to be long term, but the journey is usually more important than the destination

and shame on the naysayers out there
sure, he may get screwed (figuratively and literally), but i don't know if there's call for such negative reinforcement

perhaps it's just a sign of our times
gotta' be a reason for all those porno sites online, eh?


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Man - do you ladies ever sound bitter!


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Poor bopeep. So sad to hear that you are cynical about the possibility of being happy with someone in all aspects of your life.

I agree it's hard to find it. But it can be found. And it can be maintained.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm not bitter, really. I'm actually quite sweet.









Guys like to romanticize women, fall head over heels in love, get all smarmy and sappy, and well, that's just gross. - you guys are just idiots. 

Us chicks aren't any better. We don't make it any easier for you - we can't help it, we're bitches. 

Cheers! 
Bo


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Well Mr. Gob....is that a physical thing?

I, as a matter of fact am as far away from bitter as you could get, really. I crossed from bitter resignation and consignment over to the malicious seduction and premeditated destruction of the male psyche a long long time ago.







Much like Darth Vader, without the nasty breathing problems and being a girl, I follow a higher more dark and disturbing master...  

I look forward to TR finding his 'true love' for only then will he speed along to his true position in his life, "more wine please tiny tanned little plaything."
















Remember all men are boys at heart, and what do all boys want? 
 Usually things that will hurt them and bring pain...  Hahahaha!!!! 

Kisses....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Remember all men are boys at heart, and what do all boys want?" 

"I've got to go, Rock. It's all right, I'm not afraid. Some time, Rock, when the team is up against it, when things are wrong and the breaks are beating the boys, tell them to go in there with all they've got and win just one for the Gipper. I don't know where I'll be then, Rock, but I'll know about it, and I'll be happy."


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Well, uhmmm apparently I stand corrected it would appear that all boys want to be in old fashioned football movies.
















Dr. G, I think you are a laugh a minute of all the 'little boys' here in ehmactown you may perhaps be the exception to the rule, but only you. The rest of you mindless smelly creatures are doomed! You hear me? AH Hahahahahaaaaaaa!!! No mercy for the limp wristed and perpetually whinning little buggers. To the factories with them! Make me shoes!


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

> To the factories with them! Make me shoes!


What size shall I make? Oh Holy Malicious Dark Lord Vader of Destruction


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Size 6 'Agent Boy', normal width, normal arch. And make that boots instead of shoes it's getting cold out. 

A black or blood red colour, high calf height, 2" point on the toe, for those special occasions when they aren't behaving







and hook eyelets, oh and a 6" spike 'heel'.  

Before you take your skinny butt outta here, fix me a triple espresso please, and you may eat the grounds if you like. (iewwww, that's nasty).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Gretchen, it's not "football movies", but winning that matters to "the boys". Men savor the moment, knowing that it shall be all too fleeting. Men understand that the hand picking even the most beautiful rose shall be cut by a thorn. Still, men realize that "the chase" is for the boys, the conquest is for the "stupid boys", and the relationship if for the men and women who understand the complexities of Life and accept the realities that come with sharing a part of your life with someone else. Paix.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

> fix me a triple espresso please


How can I say no  , when you used the magic word...coming right up. 

I think I'll pass on eating the grounds though  , not much of a fan with having black specks in between my teeth. You know, gotta impress the ladies


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Dr. G why I couldn't agree more, yes it seems that _ whinning _ is what matters to boys.  

'Agent Boy', it wasn't really a one or the other kinda thing sweetie, black specs or not, get on it. And the rest of you, stand over by the garbage cans and await further instructions. Those of you that can't stand still may wash the driveway with toilet paper using nothing but your toes! Allez maintenant!!  

So TR, why don't you bring the little Miss around so we can all have a chat with her?


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

Ahhhhh she called me sweetie























I feel like a deer caught in headlights....OHHHHH THE LIGHT IT"S SOOOOOOOOOOOOO BEAUTIFUUUUULLLLLLL CAN STOP LOOKING AT IT...  

That was a close one...you almost hit me with your demonic vehicle.

TR, word of advice. I wouldn't bring the Misses by for a chat


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I agree, Gretchen. Boys whine when they lose, boast when they win (or so they think they've won), and moan at their near misses. Men suffer as well, but it is with unrequited love, and even worse, the lose of a soulmate. This sort of loss is not devastating or shattering, as a boy might experience. The loss of a soulmate (i.e., death) is far deeper than one would realize. 

I have to admit, in my younger days, I was the poor poet and philosopher, and I "suffered" the loses of many a love. However, I am able to say that I have found my soulmate and while our 10 years together have not all been filled with "milk and honey", they have been real and worth all the effort it takes to help a true relationship grow and evolve.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Well I can't see the harm in that, I mean really she comes by, has little drink, relaxes and then her eyes start getting heavy....... she's relaxing, relaxing..... Now we ask her a few questions and find out what TR is really like..   What could be the harm in that?  

Unless of course you are trying to imply that I would somehow be a negative infuence on her? Is that it 'Agent Boy'? I offer you espresso grounds and this is how you show your gratitude!? Off to the driveway with you! And no toilet paper for you, you get on all fours and liiiiiiiiiiiiiiick the spots the others have missed.







Perhaps then you shall appreciate the 'kind' gesture and offer of espresso grounds the next time it is extended to your wormness.  

............yes master......they are being tiny and are disobeying.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

> The loss of a soulmate (i.e., death) is far deeper than one would realize.


Ya, tell me about it! I'm going down that road as we speak, it's something you wouldn't wish upon your worst enemy.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

What incredible generalizations.  

Glad to know I'm not as bitter as some of those here.

Games in love are for those that are not really interested in finding it.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Pamela!!....







How's puppy doing? He's such a cutie.



> Glad to know I'm not as bitter as some of those here.


I noticed you left the door open a little on that one.  "The 'force' is strong in this one master."  

Aw c'mon Pamela you know the 'games' are fun, there's always some gameplay involved when dealing with the frail and delicate gender.









I remember something from a long time ago, when I could still see in the daytime, before my transformation... someone said that, 'you don't find love, love finds you'. How sickeningly sweet.....and utterly delusional.

Smile...


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

you may call it delusional...but that's what happened to me...


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

_As I feared master, we are losing this one to the alliance._


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

_
"Fear is the path to the dark side. Fear leads to anger. Anger leads to hate. Hate leads to suffering." 
_


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"you may call it delusional...but that's what happened to me..." And to me as well. There are times that I stand back in amazement how fateful it was that my wife and I met. From there, we were on our own to make this relationship work as well as it has in the past 10 years. It is hard work, but work which is so rewarding. I am sure that Pamela could verify the accuracy of these observations. Paix.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

In 1964, my best friend invited me to a Christmas party at his uncle's home. When we arrived, we were told by the uncle that there were two nurses napping in the spare room as they had to work at 11:00 p.m. (His niece and her friend)

Not being shy, and filled with the courage of a few beers, I went into the room and awoke them about 9:00 p.m. so they could join the party. (And so I could check them out!)

The friend of the niece turned out to be my wife. I married her a 10 months later, nearly 40 years ago now.

Cheers


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

> you may call it delusional...but that's what happened to me...


Ditto here.

I used to work at Don Cherry's Bar and Grill as a line cook where my then future wife moonlighted as a dishwasher during the evening, and was a highway planner for DOT during the day. She made it really clear of her intentions, let me tell you. One night she chased me down after work and bought me .10 ¢ draught at the Chestnut Bar (this was back in '93 - '94 when Fredericton had crazy insane bar wars) and gots me all liquored up. The rest is history.

You guys talk about a deer in headlights? Ha! At least you saw it coming.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

"You don't find love, love finds you"

TR, really and truly I hope this one is it for you. 

Like Macnutt told you a while ago - advice from his dad and grand dad , "you don't find them, they find you". 

She found you right? 

Cheers
Bo


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Weeeell isn't this turning into guite the _ hallmark _ moment...








C'mon damn thing...Start! I'll destroy you all!! Sappy good for nothing....









[ November 09, 2004, 12:04 PM: Message edited by: Gretchen ]


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Nothing says _I Love You_ like a pint of cheap draught.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

lol....see Gretchen...love conquers all  

Nice to hear the happy stories coming out!

This may or may not be the one for TR, but I suggest he give it his all, just in case it turns out to be the one...nothing to lose right  

I married my husband after three months. We met through his cousin/my best friend at Christmas time....where we fell head over heals for each other. We had only seen each other for 9 days total as he lived quite far away and could only make it up here one weekend a month to see me. The third weekend he came up we eloped, and have been married ever since. Almost 5 years now. There was just no denying that we were perfect for each other









edit: Dr. G has the right idea


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

For me, it was my poetry. Call it sappy if you will, but it was from the heart. My wife saw the underlying emotion within the poetry, and the rest is history. Since I was a single parent at the time, and unable to simply up and move to Calgary, she came here to St.John's. That was 10 years ago, and we have been married for 9 years. Not sure if I shall live long enough to match Sinc's 40 years, but for all the ups and downs of these past 9-10 years, I would not trade them for all the top-of-the-line Macs or pedigree doxies in the world (FYI, I was an Apple IIe and IIgs user, and my wife was the Mac user. She was also the person who selected doxies as our breed of dog).

Solid relationships need to be founded upon more than mere physical/sexual attraction. In the end, if there is no respect and communication to help focus the love, the heart becomes a very lonely hunter.

"My mind wants roots,
My heart wants wings.
Lord, I cannot stand
their bickerings."


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Quick someone call Dr.







Phil!! Holy














I'm gonna be sick..  

Must.........get........the......







outta..............here.......

.....m a s t e rrrrrrrr.....


 You guys are fun....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Pamela, I can't say that my wife and I are "perfect" for each other, because neither of us believes in the possibility for perfection. Still, we are soulmates who share a real and lasting love/friendship/relationship. Still, I know what you felt when you just knew that you and your husband were "right for each other". Kudos to the both of you.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i just can't wait until some man catches gretchen's eye and all that ice melts away like the northern ice cap

it won't be a "I told ya so" moment, but rest assured "we" will remember


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

.....Pssst MS.......... I think my _'poolboy'_ would be a little ticked.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

I am sure that "Raoul" the poolboy would understand


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Never mind Gretchen, she can't help it. 

How goes it TR?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Oh, I think Gretchen CAN help it.
She just chooses not to.
Being beholden to the *dark side* and all.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

For once, I have no desire to add anything more to this particular thread.  

This one simply goes wayyy beyond anything that I have ever experienced. (Or will ever admit to having experienced, from any members of the female population in general...ohhh _dark and painful memories BEGONE!!_ )   

Think I'll just be content to read this one. Once in a while.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Ahhhh father is that defeat I hear? Yes that's it give into the darkside, you are drawn to it.









Now! Go find some nice girl and buy her an expensive pair of Prada's you furry foul smelling woods dweller!  

The girl most certainly can help it, but why would I?


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

Your boots are done...hope you like








Took me a long time all those long shifts at the factory, were killer. Oh ya you owe me $600 in materials  that Prada material aint cheap


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Agent Boy while your efforts shall be noted, you must not ask me for money the idea that I would give a man money for anything is just simply absurd, and well, quite amusing.









Now onto the boots, while they appear to be made from fine leather there are a couple of things that need changing. One, 6" heels are always 'spiked'. 14 year old girls wear block heels, perhaps you could check you sisters closet out.  Second, the toe needs to be more pointed, perhaps I didn't specify but if I didn't you should have know regardless.









Now go and find the wretched 'furry scotsman' take him with you to the factory and I'm sure he will be able to show you what is required.  

Triple espresso on the way back...................please.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

That's fine  

I know when my work isn't appreciated. I guess I will just go find that "nice girl" and give her the pair of boots







Also, I'm taking my furry scotsman with me, he says not to listen to you. I have to agree. 

Plus, I can't believe you would have the nerve to ask for another triple espresso are you crazy







Mind you, you did use the magic word...hmmmmm


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Yes well one must know when to be polite and when to be, shall we say.... not as polilte.  

As for the 'furry one' I'm not sure I would necessarily put much stock there, he is old and somewhat addeled minded. 'Father' is fighting his true calling, there are many conflicts within the tiny, if somewhat spongey mind of his.  He will soon be accepting his fate and will give himself over to someone of the fairier but oh so much more powerful sex. 

Of course I sense a final battle to match all battles if he should be so foolish enough to send.......Kitty Kat!  

Yes Agent Boy, search for her.......she is waiting for you. May I offer some directions through the dark forrest?


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

...just a sec, let me grab my torch, compass & elixir.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

A compass yes that would be a good idea, but where you're going certain laws of nature may seem a tab out of whack. Like when you know you should be able to make a rather straight forward and rational choice, then she looks at you and goes 'bat bat' with those pretty eyes, suddenly you're back in grade 4 and those little girls have you cornered in the yard and all you want is your mommy.  But I'm sure that never happened to you, right?  

A torch? Oh you'll carry a torch all right.







And the flame will be the one that burns your ass and lights you a blaze like a little bitty moth.  

May I suggest taking the 'right' fork in the path when you arrive? Actually dear boy it doesn't matter which way you go, each will bring you into the darkness and your journey will be complete.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

after reading Gretchen's posts I realize that;

_Something wicked this way comes._


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Yessss MS, master likes you very much. You've always been one of her favorites.  

_...a cold searing wind blows across my face, doom is my fate...doom._ 

'Tis almost upon you.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

You think I went to school to learn? I don't think so, the only reason worth going was to have those girls chase me...ahhhh those were happier times  

Oh you missed one little thing...my elixir.

That's my backup, so I don't get tangled in the web of darkness...yet again! I just take a wee nip and bye bye...evil one


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Drink the elixir Agent Boy, that's it just a little more...









Where's my bloody espresso you impertinant little gnat. Chop chop!!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

I wonder if that is elixer or perhaps hemlock?


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

Now you see...that wasn't the least bit polite. In fact it's a bit harsh!  

I was just about to add "the hot water"








to your carefully made espresso, when a little bird (crow to be exact) started pecking at the back of my head and told me something about a certain 'impertinant little gnat'...hmmmmmm.

I don't care  how evil someone can be they just have to wait like everyone else.

If you want a quick "fast food type" espresso, I'm sure Starbucks







will be glad to take your $5.95.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Who ever said anything about _ evil? _ Such an unfair generalization...









Harsh was it? No I think not. And once again you have been misinformed it would not be my money that pays Starbucks, you must understand I wouldn't use my own money for such things, good lord little one you are a mess aren't you?  

Now, where is the furry one? The hounds can sense something foul in the air. You haven't brought him with you have you?


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

holy mother of god! just go start a dungeons and dragons s&m chat room on your own....away from any connection to ehmac! This chatter makes me want to gag!


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

True, that was unfair maybe evil wasn't the right word. Actually there are no words to convey it. It is what it is.

The furry one takes offense that you would be offended his bodily hygiene









He can't help that he hasn't bathed in weeks. He just needed a friend in these dark times, so I've taken him under my wing...for now.

He senses danger...


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

> holy mother of god! just go start a dungeons and dragons s&m chat room on your own....away from any connection to ehmac! This chatter makes me want to gag!


Which would lead to the question, what on earth are you doing in here if it bothers you so much?  You see who posts replies like everyone else so you must have an idea of the content of them. 

I find it amusing that you would associate what is going on here with S&M Pamela. I don't recall anywhere mentioning whips, bondage, restraints or anything like that in that way. Funny how people make associations to certain words and the flavor of a conversation, sometimes letting aspects of their own personality color what they think they are reading or hearing. It's a classic psychological exercise, third year  

Sorry if it offends your sensibilities Pamela. You make comments about posts being deleted and then turn around and try and dictate what and where people should post in the forum. I'm hoping you see how this may come across as humorous if not a little controlling?


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

> holy mother of god! just go start a dungeons and dragons s&m chat room on your own....away from any connection to ehmac! This chatter makes me want to gag!


I'm getting a kick out of this thread. Although, I have no clue where it comes from or where it's going. Gretchen and the Agent Man. The Cat and the Mouse.
Maybe you should exchange numbers, call Westjet, meet in Winnipeg, get a room.

Don't know how this helps Talonracers love life though.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

> Maybe you should exchange numbers, call Westjet, meet in Winnipeg, get a room.


Okay first Pamela is off on an S&M thing, and now sleazy interludes in hotels? We're just havin' a little fun with some postings, not sure what you guys are looking for. You sure you have the right forum?  Besides I would _never_ fraternize with the underlings.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

What to say?

S&M? Dungeons & Dragons? huh?

That's not what comes to my mind. But if it does for you that's fine, Pamela.

If you don't like it, don't read it. It's as simple as that.

Where's that beer? *hic* ahhh there it is


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

> S&M? Dungeons & Dragons? huh?


I know eh? What's up with that?  

Makes me wonder what's goin' on in 'Pambella's' world?


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

> Funny how people make associations to certain words and the flavor of a conversation, sometimes letting aspects of their own personality color what they think they are reading or hearing


You nailed it on the head with that! I couldn't have said it better myself. No...seriously I couldn't have said it better myself.

I don't mean to keep harping on it and keep Pamela-bashing.

But it's just all in fun, Pamela. Just need to buckle up and go along for the ride...relax a bit









Ok...now where was I? *hic* Where is my mind? *hic*


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Strange isn't it? A thread starts out in fun, some comments are made that someone doesn't like, and WHAMOO! BANG!
FREE FOR ALL IN THE FORUM!!!
I think I will go grab something to mellow the senses, sit back and watch.

How will we determine the winner? How do we decide who to root for? 

Maybe I am in the wrong thread........

Back to TR's love life........I guess I am one of those delusional types.....you know, the romantic ones? TR...Go for it. Live for today, forget yesterday, have as much fun as you can... Sorry Gretchen, please don't gag....too big a mess and cat food is probably easier to get out of hair...


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm thinking TR may just stick with what he's got and count his blessings.  

Oh, there's always more. Another time, another thread...


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

ditto


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Well, it's flattering to see this thread hasn't been buried in my absense. Mind you, what it's turned in to, I don't know, but hey! It's all good!

I've spent the past week working. Getting about 2 hours of sleep a night, and working the rest of the time. The joys of being full time for one company, and owning my own as well. Deadlines, good times.

However, in that time, I've managed to talk, a LOT, to miss 18 miles-out-of-my-league. We tried to discuss things rationally - the distance, the time apart, the high risk of failure of such relationships.
And then we said "F it", threw caution to the wind, and away we went.
And, with that, she went from being supposedly way out of my league, to being my girlfriend. What a crazy world we live in.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

> ...threw caution to the wind, and away we went


Yes that's it TR, the cycle begins. Remember what I said about choosing the 'right' path.









Now, I think I speak only for myself  when I say, "bring her around, let's meet her." C'mon TR I promise I'll be as sweet as gooseberry jam (bat bat)


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Gretchen cooed;


> C'mon TR I promise I'll be as sweet as gooseberry jam (bat bat)


This reminds me of the fable about the fox and the scorpion trying to cross the river.

After the scorpion promised NOT to sting the fox when crossing the river, the fox remarks; "Why did you do that? Now we'll both drown."
The scorpion replied; "It's my nature."


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

And MS takes another small step towards the darkness...







Just a little farther now.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

TR - you just might have the right formula. The distance may be just what you both need to build a solid, independant relationship. Cool. 

So Now we sing 
Talon Racer and 18-mile chick sittin in a tree.... 
ha ha ha ... 

BTW - you do know it's hunting season right? 









Cheers
Bo


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Actaully I don't have any problem with people making comments they make things kinda fun. I just don't like someone telling me what to do and where to do it in the way it was done.

I think it's Pamela that was gagging, myself I don't gag on things. I'm not sure where the cat food came from, I'm pretty sure I didn't eat it.









I don't think it will get to a 'winner' point I mean I'm not getting into that stuff, unless I'm taunted of course.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Gretchen mused;


> And MS takes another small step towards the darkness...


_
Slowly, gently
Night unfurls its splendor
Grasp it Sense it
Tremulous and tender
Turn your face away
From the garrish light of day
Turn your thoughts away 
from cold, unfeeling light
And listen to the music of the night
Close your eyes 
and surrender to your 
darkest dreams
Purge your thoughts 
of the life 
you knew before
Close your eyes
Let your spirit 
start to soar
And you'll live 
as you've never 
lived before
_

Darkness? I was already there.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macspectrum has become The Phantom of The Shang!!!!    

Still, "'tis better to have loved and lost than never to have loved before."


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

> I don't think it will get to a 'winner' point I mean I'm not getting into that stuff, unless I'm taunted of course.


Taunted eh? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...

I'm not sure the users of ehMac are worthy. Plus, I think the taunting has run its course, no thanks to a certain someone...they know who they are  

It was fun while it lasted and I'm sure there's more to come...

Cheers

hee







hee







hee

P.S. I'm sure once TR sees this thread he's going to be shaking his head...what the %&[email protected]*#?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm going to see her tomorrow. A little nervous, but mostly anxious and excited. I'm taking a week off work, kind of. Have some meetings and whatnot to attend to in my old home town, which is where we have one of our stores, so it's a paid vacation if you will.

Also, sadly... parking the Black Talon for the winter. But, that means I get to drive the red one now.  

She's frighteningly smart and perceptive. She's already told me "I can see I'm going to have to compete with your cars for your affections." - whoops! I didn't tell her about the time I was 2 hours late picking up a girlfriend because I was armor-all'ing my cars. Ah well - the cars are still with me, the girl, long in the past.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

> "I can see I'm going to have to compete with your cars for your affections." - whoops! I didn't tell her about the time I was 2 hours late picking up a girlfriend because I was armor-all'ing my cars. Ah well - the cars are still with me, the girl, long in the past.

















Enough said dear boy, enjoy it while it lasts and have fun with it, because it won't. If she's as "frighteningly smart and perceptive" as you say, she's gonna blow you off in a hurry.

Compete with cars for affection..


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh pfffttt to you, oh jaded one. Other than a mention of a pool boy, we've no proof of any relationship success on your behalf.

Your online bravado is quite something. But for all we know, you're a sweaty overweight, old guy from Hamilton.

Besides, just because _you_ couldn't compete with my cars, doesn't mean she can't.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

oh look - anger
the first step to the dark side
you're playing Gretchen's game

to quote someone that I have been watching on Sunday nite tv for many years now; 
"Excellent"


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

I think you missed the point of the reply TR. Do you really want her competing with your cars? If you like her why would you ever want her doing that?  

Define _relationship success_ if you would please, I'm curious as to what that would be.

Fat and sweaty I can handle, but Hamilton? That hurts...  I've been there and given my disgust for Tim Horton's coffee I think that is the last place I'd be. Yikes!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Hahahaha... awhoops! Okay, I'll withdraw the Hamilton part. But I'm still not buying the whole "professional reasons" excuse from the mugshots thread  

And as for the competition, there really isn't any. Two entirely seperate forms of affection. *siiigh* - especially since there is NO back seat whatsoever in Talons...







Mind you, the front seats do recline fully...

Whoa, where was I? Oh, right. Relationship success? Are you happy with someone, and is that someone equally as happy with you? And not just you barking orders regarding footwear and caffeinated indulgences, either.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Well okay then..



> And not just you barking orders regarding footwear and caffeinated indulgences..


Well these are just everyday pleasantries and requirements.  

If the seats don't recline you're in a bit of trouble sweetie, winters coming.  

I've posted my pic TR along time ago in my avatar, weren't you quick enough? It was an older one from a few years ago. 

As for professional considerations, when all that was going on, ah fond memories of the friendly banter, I asked my 'boss' about all the crap and his reponse to me was something like, _"Don't you have anything better to do with your spare time?"_ at which point I shuffled off to the nearest bar for a drink to ponder my apparent lack of celebrity status at the 'office'   

Actually I haven't been in that thread for months. Kinda figured it died out.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

just bumping this to the top. 

TR should be just about finished his 'business' trip. I want the details. 

Cheers
Bo


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Good thing this is not the trading post. Bumping isn't allowed there, is it?

Cheers


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

_
Love is the self-delusion we manufacture to justify the trouble we take to have sex.
_

Sounds like this one came right out of *The World according to Gretchen*


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

> Love is the self-delusion we manufacture to justify the trouble we take to have sex.
> 
> 
> Sounds like this one came right out of The World according to Gretchen


...Or Gene Simmons.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Sex and love can be 2 completely separate entities or can be all wrapped into one package. 

Both have their advantages and disadvantages. 

Interestingly, men tend toward the "sex = love" credo moreso than women --> at least later in life. Perhaps in the earlier decades of our lives it is the reverse.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I just got back at 5 this morning. What an amazing week.

Will post more when I'm not at work, and once I start recovering from the trip.

Ohhhhh what a girl.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

TR, I am glad you have your hearts on.  
I will always remind you that you and your kind are frequently caught in the headlights. 

I have a friend who has been dating this guy... oh never mind.. 

Cheers ! 
Bo


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Okay, so, the saga continues.

The girl that I once thought was 18 miles out of my league is now bubblingly happy to call herself my girlfriend. What a crazy world.

We spent last week together. Spent some time at her place, she came to my old home town to stay with me, and then, she came to the town I grew up in, where my dad lives, for 2 days with me. I introduced her to my family, and they all really liked her. She was worried, but I don't know why. Then, she took me back to her city, and introduced me to her dad. Yikes. Now for that, I was nervous. Especially when she told me I'm only the second guy she's brought to meet him. He didn't threaten to break my legs, and she told me he seemed on his best behaviour, so perhaps I'm okay by him.

And then, all too soon, it was time to leave. Calgary's never seemed so wretched to me. Well, maybe during hockey season...

However. We're going to try to see eachother once more before Christmas, and then we're getting together right after Christmas to spend New Years together.

The distance sucks, but it's great to know that we are together. She's worth it, she thinks I'm worth it - we'll make it work.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

ooo pretty lights. 

 

Cheers 
Bo


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Sounds like love to me! 

Met the Dad, always uncomfortable, but next time just be yourself. If she is truly head over heals for you, she likely sees qualities of him in you. Psychobabel but strangely always true. 

Good Luck, sounds great so far.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Someday...perhaps...you will have daughters of your own, Talonracer.

THEN...and only then...you will understand what her dad felt when you showed up at his door. (turmoil and paranoia and the desire to kill on the spot only begin to scratch the surface of this)









The fact that she actually introduced you to her family should tell you volumes about how she feels. You ARE getting the message, aren't you?

How you play it after this is up to you. But...understand this...not every guy ever gets this far with a lady.

Consider it a gift. And a rare opportunity.

Do not squander this gift. Be on your best behavior...and treat this moment as if it were pure gold. One like this may not come your way again. Ever.

Trust me on this.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

MacNutt, you're right, (and I'm drunk), and I know it.

I'm enjoying every second of it. I'm happy, and grateful even for the pain of missing her.

Even tonight, when I was VIP at one of the biggest nightclubs in Calgary, getting free drinks all night, and talking to _ohmygoodness_ hot girls most of the night, all I could think about was her. I even called her to leave a message from the club, telling her how much I missed her and how all I could think of was her.

Don't tell anyone this though - i have a reputation to uphold. 

I was a good lil talonracer - every girl that I talked to, I made sure to say "I HAVE A GIRLFRIEND!" - which sadly didn't seem to deter a one of them. But I'm a good, well behaved boy. And I miss my girl.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> I made sure to say "I HAVE A GIRLFRIEND!" - which sadly didn't seem to deter a one of them.


strange how works, eh?
women seem attracted to men that are "taken" as it were
so much for Dr. Phil and Oprah propoganda

"Women are the itch we gladly scratch."


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Women are attracted to the taken men. 

Certainly. There is no risk in that. No chance of anything but a purely sexual relationship. Plenty of opportunity to prove that boyz think with their penises, and have no regard for their girlfriends. Good for you TR, saying no. Now you will have to make sure that your GF KNOWS you did this, otherwise it would have all been for naught! lol 

Gawd women are awful! 

Cheers
Bo


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

I would go further than that and say that it seems that women like to "take away" taken men as a matter of ego, sex notwithstanding

I would counsel TalonRacer to NOT tell his g/f
It can only cause trouble and it won't really buy you much credit, but will bite you in the a** when you have a fight at a later date.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Excellent advice Macspectrum!
Do not tell the girlfriend about being hit on. The reality is that women will tell you they want openness and honesty, but when information like this is shared, they will use it against you. The fact that you share this with her will only raise flags of potential infidelity in the future.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

He called her and left amessage, do ya really think he could resist telling her about how heroic he was? c'mon. 

Let the games begin! 

Cheers
Bo


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

So. Bo,
You don't disagree with Macspectrum and my assessment.
Women are evil. 
You see Talonracer, even Bo would have led down the path to destruction!


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Yes I agree with you. 

Women are bitches. 

Would I have led him down the path? Maybe, just for fun.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

iPetie said;


> Women are evil.


They can be evil, but they can be so much fun.
"Things that go bump in the night" (and sometimes several times that night) and all that.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Boys are dumb, but they too are quite a lot of fun. 

Things that go bump in the night. 
Things that go bump in the hay mow[sp?]
Things that go bump... 

lol. 

cheers
Bo


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Macspectrum,
Definitely not bitches or evil all of the time. But a man must always beware of giving them ammunition to load the Bitch gun.
Because, once it starts firing .....


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Where do you think the idea of "avoiding bullets" in the Matrix came from?

Watching me !!
Sure I've been hit a few times, but "bob and weave" is my main defence. That and an elastic spine.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I sadly can't remember too much about what I said on my drunken message to her. Just something about how I wished she was there, or we were anywhere together, and even though I was getting the VIP treatment, nothing was taking my mind off her.

We're doing great. She knows me well, partially thanks to her sister-in-law telling her about me for the past couple of months. And the distance between us means we really can't do much but talk, so we're really getting to know eachother insanely well.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

long and frequent telephone conversations can be very good
you take the time to get to know each other without the usual "dating rituals"
sooner or later it will be "crunch time" and decisions will have to be made

enjoy your time together and apart

bon chance !


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

IMHO opinion, it's going rather well for you TR.

But...I wouldn't have called her from a popular nightclub. I'd have stepped outside...or waited until I got home to tell her that I was thinking of her and missing her terribly.

Calling her from the club proves that you were actually IN the club. Probably surrounded by girls. Not a good thing.

You've just loaded her "bitch gun" as someone else most appropriately put it. She now has a shell in the magazine to use against you at some future date ("What the HECK Were you DOING At that club, anyway??!!?" followed by the most devastating weapon...female tears)

Women have intensely long memories about this sort of thing. And they know exactly how to use the ammo they have been handed. most are pretty deadly shots, as well. they know when to hold em and when to let fly.  
 

Scary stuff. As well it should be.

Want to make up for this and any other future transgressions? Want to score major brownie points that YOU can use in the future?

Memorise her birthday. Engrave it on your favorite part of your favorite Talon. And ALWAYS remember to give her a token of your love on that date. NEVER let it pass without comment.

Same goes for the anniversary of the day you met, and any other major milestones on your growing realtionship. Always come up with some way to celebrate these moments with her. Show her you care. She'll love it.

Any nice thougtful gift will do. But diamonds will cut you huge amounts of slack. So will something that she really wanted...and thought you didn't know about. It shows you are really listening to her. THAT will cut you even larger amounts of slack. And make her really happy she's with such a thoughtful and wonderful guy. Who really listens to her.

You will need the extra slack as the relationship progresses. Trust me on this.

And it can't hurt if her fallback position is that you are a "really wonderful and thoughtful guy".

Just my thoughts on this.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

MacNutt, I had to be at the club for work, and she knew it. We were doing a promotion with the club and given that I seem to be the poster boy for our company, they wanted me there.

I went with a well-behaved guy friend, the two of us got drunk and walked home before closing. She called me later and she was happy I'd actually gone out and not worked my typical 16 hour day. She trusts me, she knows I'm not that type.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

What a tattered web we weave 
when we practice to deceive...

What happens when the "secret of the girl who hit on TR" happens to come to light someday and TR's girlfriend finds out he _wasn't completely_ honest with her.... 

??????


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

What?? I was totally honest. I didn't misbehave at all. In fact, I even laughed when the one girl told me "I don't know, you just look like an artist... I like it" - this crap only happens when you're off the market.

Cameo, stop searching for drama, I only misbehave on the highway when I'm driving alone. And occasionally with art supplies when my friend Terry and I stay awake all night wired on many, many espressos.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Not saying you're misbehavin!!
Not looking for drama either...simply responding to others posts on whether you should "tell" your girlfriend about some other girl hitting on you. If things are out in the open then some small stupid thing can't be made into some huge mess later. Just stating my opinion thats all. 

I think it is great that things are going so well with you.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Okay..she knows why you were in that particular club. And she might even get a charge out of the fact that you chose to call her and tell her you were thinking of her at that particular moment...despite all of the single girls on the hunt in just that sort of place...

But don't forget what I've said about signifigant dates and milestones in your relationship. It's very important.

And...if you follow my advice and are terribly thoughtful and religious in your observance of these signifigant dates...then it will buy you a whole bunch of leeway with her when you are in some late-night club when you are NOT required to be there.  

Trust me on this.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Tra la la. 

Do this, don't do that, congratulations, she's got her gun loaded, don't forget her birthday. 

C'mon fellas. These aren't the secrets to a successful relationship. I think TR has it figured out. [and remember I am just speculating here] DISTANCE is the key. Not in each others' faces pissing each other off. Those little things that grow into huge annoyances after a while. He has to travel 8 hours to see her. The stupid crap won't matter. 

Oh and one more thing. Compromise is NOT just letting her have her way. [him and her are interchangeable here]. 
Compromise is having a fall back position in mind that you are comfortable with. 

Tra la la... I love reading things from your perspective boyz. 

Cheers
Bo


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

ahem
looking for update please


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Things are going amazingly well. I don't even know where to start... last week she baked cookies and mailed them to me overnight, delivered to me at work.. such a surprise, but a huge smile on my face.

Originally, we weren't going to be seeing eachother again until Christmas, but she's taking 5 days off and coming to see me *tomorrow.* As such, I've been working overtime all of last week and through the weekend so that I can take time off while she is here. She doesn't know this yet, though. I'm not going to tell her either, until I turn my alarm off on Wednesday morning and go back to bed. 

I guess I made her dad's approval, because no one can believe how well-behaved he was around me, and he hasn't said anything bad to her about me. I will probably be meeting her mother over the upcoming holidays.

I am incredibly excited to be seeing her tomorrow. She should be here right around the time I get off work, so you know I won't be getting anything productive done tomorrow. My mind will be so far gone....


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Hook, Line, Sinker ...... Reeling ...... Reeling...... Done!!!!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

ah, the endorphin rush of a new love...
"bon chance" talonracer !


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Look at the pretty lights. So.... beautiful. 
Look at her... she's perfect.... cookies at work... accepted by her family ....... They love me! 

pretty lights.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

now, now bopeep
let the man enjoy the pretty lights and all


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Pretty lights, indeed...

She's just left after being here since Tuesday. She was supposed to have left yesterday, but called work and said she couldn't make it.

What an amazing girl!! We wandered the city, went for coffees and dinners, I took her to see James Brown (VIP, of course...) - it was great. Now I have to get through another two weeks without seeing her. She is going to her mom's for Christmas and I to my dad's - however, she and her mom have invited me to spend some time with them. So, I will be spending Christmas with my dad, then a few days after I will be going to see her and meet her mom, before we whisk back to her place for New Year's.

So now I throw myself into work for the next two weeks, trying not to notice how entirely empty my apartment feels now.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

listen carefully... I think I hear a car coming...


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

A car coming? Yes, definately... and if you listen closer, you'll hear the wail of the turbocharger as well. It'll be me, speeding back to BC to see her for the holidays.

I'm curious. Why is it that we cannot be equally infatuated and enamoured with eachother in the eyes of this forum? I mean, obviously you're only hearing my side of the story, me babbling on sickeningly about how amazing she is - but you can't hear her (no way, Gretchen!) telling me, her friends and family about how happy she is. Is it just more fun to think of poor talonracer, helplessly caught in the headlights?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

you go talonracer
damn the torpedoes and all that

pay no heed to these non-believers


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm with Macspectrum on this, TR.  

Go for it man! This is the finest moment in any mans life! You have FOUND your lady!   

And SHE has found her man.  

And, personally, I couldn't be happier for you buddy! This is what we were created for. This is what it is all about.

Don't let any sour notes spoil your day. Or your week. Or your year.

It's a rare kind of magic. One that some of us NEVER get to experience.

ENJOY!


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

_"Gave away myself now there's nothing left… 
forgot to protect myself, when I let her in."_

Just a little ditty I thought I would share.
Have a listen for yourself…

- Improv 5/03/03 [ Live ]








Pearl Jam: US Tour 2003 Rarities


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

More sour notes...

Some truth in this, perhaps...maybe even a lot of truth...

But, if I were you TalonRacer, I would chose to ignore. Instead..sieze the moment. And ENJOY!  

Just my thoughts on this.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

Don't get me wrong, I'm happy for TR. I just wanted to give him a little heads up thats all. Just speading the knowledge


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Teasing him about the deer caught in the headlights thing is how it all started. 

I think it's great that he's in love, honest. Let's give it a bit more time and see where it ends up going. I will never ever say that the ride won't be fun and exciting and and and. 

TR... I would never allude to the fact, nor openly state it, that your GF is anything but genuine. I'm sure she is all that and more. 

You boys can just loose your heads and stop thinking clearly - understandably. That's when it happens, when you least expect it. 

Enjoy the rush. That's the best part.








Cheers
Bo


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm getting my Christmas wish. Sort of. I'm taking off from work from the 23 to January 4th - will be with my dad until the 28th, at which time I'm driving down to see my lovely gf. I'll be spending the rest of my vacation with her, including New Year's Eve. Can't think of a better way to celebrate a new year!

And, perhaps as another Christmas present to me, she's booked a flight out here for Valentine's Day. She'll be here for 5 days.

We were talking last night and after I said something to her she, out of nowhere says "I can't believe your ex screwed up with you. How could she ever let you get away?" - to which I was dumbfounded, I mean, how do you reply to that?

To heck with Christmas - is it the 28th yet?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I can hear that big fly fishing reel just whizzing away as she carefully sets the hook, and you run, TalonRacer.  

You are a dead man, old buddy. Nothing in your life will ever be quite the same again. Not EVER!

But...I envy you. I really do. These are the best of times.

Enjoy.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

I couldn't have said it much better myself. 

That car is getting louder, I can hear it. Oooo and if it IS a talon... that will suck BIG TIME talon racer. Then you'll have to race the other talon .... never mind. 

See those lights? they're getting bigger.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

what news dear Talonracer? 

Bo.


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Methinks, he's a goner. Too busy enjoying his relationship. And why not?

But those of us living vicariously through his posts NEED to know. (just kidding)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep, looks like the soap opera is over!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Everything is going really well. Christmas and New Year's was absolutely amazing. We spent a week together after xmas, and it went by waaayyy too fast. Got to hang out with her bro & his wife (who is the one that introduced us), met some of her friends and went for dinner with her dad (as I tried to be on my absolute best behaviour).

New Year's Eve was... oh my. Perhaps one of the best of my life.

As I'd mentioned before, she is flying out here for Valentine's day. However, softie that I am (ha!), I couldn't wait that long, so I am flying there for 4 days on January 20th. Westjet had an unbeatable deal, so I figured why not? It will cost me about the same to fly as it would to drive (my turbo loves the high octane petrol), and take 5 hours less.

Things are very good, but, as much as I'd love to throw caution to the wind, be crazy and irresponsible, we're both too wise to do anything like that. Appreciating everything we've got, but still taking it one day at a time. For now, anyway. Every time I'm around her, I fall that much more.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

OH, I wanna say it. I REALLY wanna ... 

trying to resist

futile.. 


Nice purdy headlights! 

WHAM!!!


----------



## Ingenu (Jun 4, 2003)

bopeep said:


> OH, I wanna say it. I REALLY wanna ...
> 
> trying to resist
> 
> ...


You're right.

But she's driving a Smart.

It won't hurt so much.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Hehehehe... it's easy to see what she sees in me :lmao: 

She loves my smile....


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

Don't forget about your milky complexion :lmao: you need to get out into the sun more :rofl:


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

No no no, don't do that. The sheer reflective nature of that complextion may be the only thing to save you. The driver of the vehicle might actually see you before it's too late! 

Bo


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Resistance is futile, TR. You WILL be assimilated. (say...does anyone else here think that particular word looks much nastier when written down? YIKES!) :yikes:

Enjoy these times old buddy. Don't fight it. It's a kind of magic.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Okay, so I just flew back from a 4 day weekend with my gf that passed way, way too fast.

Everything's all good in talonracerland. Miiiight even be able to hit the boss up for a Mac laptop (here's hoping I don't wind up saddled with a Dell..).

But this brings up the dilemma facing me these days. She can't leave BC thanks to her chosen career. I could, if BC had a damn economy. At heart, I'm a BC boy, I know I will return there one day. My company may even expand more into BC at one point, at which time I will definately be relocating there. Until then, Westjet & PetroCanada love the two of us.

I'm not stupid, I know it's only been three months, but a very amazing three months. If you had to make the choice, career or love, what would it be?

I know it's love, that's really the only choice (the only non-coward choice, anyways), but damn. That's a big decision (one that we've talked about, and we've agreed not to make yet), but I think if it works out, it's worth it.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Newwsflash for you TalonRacer:

BC does have an economy. And it's about the fastest growing one in all of Canada these days. Granted, we have some ways to go because of the devastation that was visited upon us during that unfortunate decade of NDP mismanagement...but we are making up for lost time fast!

British Columbia has a larger population than Alberta (by quite a margin). We have more resources (including oil and gas). We have better weather than they do, by far. And, since Gord Campbell came to power, we even have lower income taxes.

It's only a matter of time until we go sailing past Alberta in economic activity again. Back where we used to be.

Who knows? You might just find something out here that will allow you to be nearer to your lady.  

Of course...the BC NDP Party might just win the next election. Which is due this May.

If they do...then I'd recommend you stay out there for the duration. Things will be falling apart fast out here.

In fact...I might just join you. Got a spare couch?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh sure, come on over. Bring some of that BC water with you, too. My couch is big, overstuffed and comfy.

But Mr. MacNutt, Miz Peep... you've not answered my previous question. A chance at love, or the career you've worked towards for ten years?

This distance thing, it's starting to reallllly get to me


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

TalonRacer, I left a love behind and chose a career here at Memorial Univ. My current wife left a career in Calgary to come to St.John's and be with me. So, it cuts both ways. As it is written in the "Book of Love" -- My mind wants roots, and My heart want wings. Lord, I cannot bear their bickerings. Onmia vincit amore.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

talonracer said:


> But Mr. MacNutt, Miz Peep... you've not answered my previous question. A chance at love, or the career you've worked towards for ten years?


There is no correct answer to this question TR. You're young, so I would suggest your career needs to come first. If your love is real, and not infatuation, it will stand the test of time and distance. If after more time, the distance becomes unbearable, one of you will need to sacrifice for the other.
3 Months, however intense, does not qualify for risking your career or her risking hers. Brutal, but true.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

TR .... 

If you choose Love, I get to yell WHAM !!!! It will be relentless too. I will keep this thread alive simply by post ing that word once a week! Lol. 

Seriously, you would likely regret it, and resent her. 

She won't/can't give up her career, why should/would you? Good gawd, are womene really THAT much more on the ball than men?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> Good gawd, are womene really THAT much more on the ball than men?


Hence the term "ballbreaker"


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

TR - Got any updates for us?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Bo's fishin for deep dish here.  

But we're all interested in how it's goin, TR. We have all become a part of this, after all. And we all wish you well.

Care to share?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Your boy is single again. We ended the relationship a few weeks ago. Possibly the strangest breakup I've ever gone through - neither one of us had a single bad thing to say about the other. But the distance was just too hard on both of us. Wanting so badly to be where the other person was, but not being able to, it really sucked.

And I've done the long distance thing before, and made it work. My 6.5 year relationship started with 6 months of long distance, but we knew that we were working towards the date when we could live together. In this case, neither of us could move, and didn't know when we ever could, so it was just too hard.

Having broken up, it makes living here a little easier. I still don't feel like this is home, but at least now I don't feel like I should be somewhere else. I don't regret my time with her - it was brilliant, and it was something I really think I needed, and didn't know it. I was hurting still over the end of my 6.5 year relationship, and seeing her helped me get over a lot of issues I didn't know I had.

If anything, I now feel more ready for a relationship than I did even while seeing her. Mind you, this time around I'm hoping to see someone that lives at least within a 200km radius from me. You know, a quick half hour drive 

I'm in no hurry though. I'll admit, the wound is there and I'd rather let it heal on its own than to deny it's there and start something I'm not ready for. Perhaps I'm too stubborn for my own good though - my dad, in his occasional wisdom, reminds me of his former motto: "The best way to get over the last woman is to get under the next one." But, we'll see. For now, no passengers in the Talon.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Every fairy tale has an ending. Seems to me you ended this one at the right time tr.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

When do I get to say it??? 
huh huh?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Oh No, not the dreaded words I tol ....


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Bo's been waiting for this moment. 

To be fair, she did call it rather early on. But I just have to say that this seems to be taking some of the mystique and excitement out of the whole boy/girl thing for me. A bit of a shaker to know that the opposite species has this stuff so locked down and figured out.

I'm already a hermit. Now, all of a sudden, I feel like applying to be a lighthouse keeper. In the Bering sea.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey, you know what.. I'm happy that we got together. For the months we were together, it was brilliant. We had some amazing times together, and I think we both helped eachother get to where we are today. Yeah it sucked realizing it couldn't go any farther right now, but we didn't end badly. Maybe someday. If not, well, carry on.

I'm feeling better about myself and my ability to carry on a relationship now, and some of that is thanks to her. I was seriously mangled when my 6.5 yr relationship ended.

Of course, I can also sound upbeat and chipper because by some strange twist of luck, there are a couple of very beautiful girls expressing interest in me already. If I was sitting around feeling lonely and homely, I'd feel worse, no doubt.

The next time around though.. the girl's gotta live in this time zone.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

You will be just fine, TR. You're on the right track.

Trust me on this.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

talonracer said:


> I'm feeling better about myself and my ability to carry on a relationship now, and some of that is thanks to her. I was seriously mangled when my 6.5 yr relationship ended.


I think I mentioned that this was her purpose in your life. Read back, I'm sure I said something about it. 

I may have called it, but I wasn't exactly right. I was expecting a WHAM !!! There was no WHAM !!! He's not writhing on the floor in a twisted ball .. are you TR? 

Macnutt, we may have it locked down, but dump us in hte thick of it, and often it's a different story.  To be honest, I think the fact that women are 'allowed' to express their emotions is what gives us the advantage. We have feelings, we feel them, we express them, and I think this gives us the ability to manage our emotions better, and be a bit more objective about things. 

Just my thoughts though. 

Bo


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Okay, well, at least life is keeping things interesting, if not exactly predictable.

What does age mean? How important is it?

Friday I went out with a lovely girl - beautiful, great personality, smart, creative - we connected on a lot of levels. However, she's all of _hrrrmm..._ 18 or 19. We stayed up talking on my couch until well after 3am, then I drove her home and that was that. I woke up a few hours later on Saturday morning to find an email waiting for me from her saying how she'd love to do it all again soon.

So that was that, that's all well and good. Later on Saturday, I went out for dinner, met some cool people, and got asked out for drinks on a later date. I said sure, absolutely. The woman is beautiful, seems to have a great personality, and a good sense of humor. And she's 45. What the good heck!?

The contrast of this weekend is crazy. The age differences between the two girls, and between myself! I'm not sure if there was a serious connection between either one (beyond the immediate physical), and fortunately there are a couple of girls who are closer in age to me that are expressing their interest, but now I have to throw this out to the wisdom of EhMacland - how much does age matter to you? Miss Peep - what's your "age window" - in general, how young is too young, how geriatric is too old?

And why do I feel shallow for asking this!??


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

too young - they need fake id to drink in a bar
too old - they need "depends"

you have the curse of the "kavorka" (seinfeld fans will remember)

women now find you irresistable

enjoy this time
you'll lament over it when you're 50

keep lots of condoms in stock, wallet, car, home, office.....

LOL


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm still waiting to hear BoPeep's reply. This should be good.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

TR,

Sounds like you are doing the rebound thing. Young, old whatever looks your way.

Do yourself a favour, go hang out with some buddies. Laugh. Have a good time. Rent Swingers. Best guy/breakup film of all time.

And take some time off from the ladies. It'll do you some good.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Max, you're so money and you don't even know it!


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

~sigh, what do I say? 

Pretty good for the old ego huh? 

I say do 'em both! 

The 45 year old is probably recently split up from a relationship and wants to feel young again. OR she's in a relationship and wants some fun. Either way, not much chance of a serious relationship so it should be fun. 

The teenager? She probably wants to tell her friends all about this 'older guy' she's seeing. Might get messy - young girls get their feelings all mixed up with sex. 

Either way.. sounds fun. As long as you stay off the road and keep away from the headlights. 

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Max, you're so money and you don't even know it!


There's nothing wrong with letting the girls know that you're money and that you want to party.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Max, that's the thing - I don't know too many people in Calgary. All my buds that ordinarily I would go out to drown our sorrows with are back in BC.

As for rebounding, well, not really. I'm having fun, but haven't allowed anything serious, physical or otherwise, to happen. _Yet. _ 

Miss Peep, I think you're right about your analysis of the two. Both may be fun for short term, but neither for anything beyond that.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

talonracer said:


> Max, that's the thing - I don't know too many people in Calgary. All my buds that ordinarily I would go out to drown our sorrows with are back in BC.


Then plan a weekend away with the buds. Guys weekend. Go skiing or hang out a t a ski resort. Go see strippers. Whatever - Just no women (except for the strippers).



talonracer said:


> As for rebounding, well, not really. I'm having fun, but haven't allowed anything serious, physical or otherwise, to happen. _Yet. _


That's exactly a rebound.

Do the movie thing though. It'll make you feel better. Oh. And watch it with a drink of scotch. Single malt. Glenlivet, Glengerry, any Glen will do.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

What's wrong with him having a little fun? Good lord! Does it alwyas have to be a serious relationship? 

Why is rebound so derogatory? 
Why does he have to go out with his buds? 
What if he just wnats to fool around a little? c'mon girls!! open the windows and get some air into this geriatric ward! 

Gawd!


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

bopeep said:


> What's wrong with him having a little fun? Good lord! Does it alwyas have to be a serious relationship?
> 
> Why is rebound so derogatory?
> Why does he have to go out with his buds?
> ...


 Nothing wrong with a little fun at all.

But why not just take a break and hang out with the boys for a little debauchery and mayhem?? Nothing wrong with a little male bonding.

After the break, go at it. Then go rustle up all the little pretty babies you can handle. And remember. Wait six days before you call them. it's just enough to let them know you're not desperate. That's money.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Male bonding? 

I find it interesting that there has to be a distinction? Why not hang out with the buds sometimes and hang out with the gurls other times?


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey TR,
if you need for a green light to go out with xxxx, then , xxxx is not THE one, it's just a joy ride. So if you feel like having fun, have it.

But...... every time you just have fun, you are making yourself less prone to getting hit by, like Bopeep says, the lights; which i disagree with her, that's a good thing. You should (and this is of course my opinion) put your heart on a platter and wait for the lights, and when they don't come, you found your girl. But of course, you risk getting hit, and you will (or not), but that will only make your skin softer, and with soft skin you get more sensible to LOVE.

When you have too much fun, your skin thickens, and love can fly by you.
I probably didn't make any sense with all this, but at least my intentions are good, even if they are old fashioned.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

was it something i said?
or is it just me?



hey, I believe in Miracles
since you came along
you bitter cowgirl!


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

bopeep said:


> Male bonding?
> 
> I find it interesting that there has to be a distinction? Why not hang out with the buds sometimes and hang out with the gurls other times?


 And that's not a distinction?

Hanging out with the boys is exactly what I was saying. BTW what's a gurl?


----------

